
For all those who love to hear the word 'NO' - drupeek
http://www.changethis.com/6.HowToBeCreative
======
drupeek
I submitted this manifesto by Hugh MacLeod (gapingvoid.com) for one reason and
one reason only... it's a brilliant caption of what to do when YCombinator
gives your spot away or when your prototype doesn't hit the fan after 6
months. Seth Godin has preached the same concepts when referring to his
Squidoo project.

I think it's important that we all keep things in perspective. If I was a
betting man (and I am), I would say that the first thing that ever drove an
entrepreneur to write down an idea was not his visions of acceptance or
someone else's money... it was to hold onto that idea forever and someday make
it real.

